# Can someone relate and help me!



## Outlook (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey,

Can someone help me address this problem or even relate for me because I don't know what's going on, basically for the past week I've been experiencing powerful, and I mean powerful thoughts that are becoming way worst and are pushing me back from recovery. These thoughts are tormenting me, not just that but when I start to feel somewhat better or normal like I will have normal thoughts and feel connected with senses and emotions and It feels truly out of this world but when I will experience this greatness I will have powerful thoughts while I would feel connected and start to feel normal again in the back of my head doubting how I was feeling that would bring me down, you name it and that's the thought I'm having but powerfully. I've ever felt like this before It's like my mind is trying to keep me locked in and there no escape. I know everything you need to know about this condition and how to recover, but my mind doesn't seem to figure out what's going on even though I know it all and I will remind myself but it doesn't seem to click and its frustrating, it's like these powerful thoughts won't calm down with ease. I do 10 minutes of mindfulness every hour maybe more and focus on the present moment sounds, see, feel, taste, smell and these powerful thoughts still to hang around and come back into my mind, I put all my attention on the present moment but these powerful thought along with powerful sensations of anxiety through my body slide back in and scare the crap out of me and how is this possible when I feel chilled out? I can't push these thoughts to the side like I used to. Not even just when I feel better, I will have these powerful thoughts even when I'm not feeling good and not just the powerful thought I will have this weird feeling through out my body and head I can't even put into words, like I will feel that overwhelming sense of anxiety throughout my body and there also another feeling that goes along with the powerful thought I'm having. I will have a powerful thought for everything quite literally, every emotion, sense, memory, normal thought, I mean the list goes on.

So hopefully someone will help me or even relate if so please comment, it means so much to me. Thank you.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

What do you mean by "powerful thought"?


----------

